# plot feald



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

im looking for a seed that i dont need to look after and will keep the deer comeing in the winter. my land is in the middle of WI thanks for any info :beer:


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

If your talking about drawing in the winter your best bet is a high energy food source such as beans or corn. Living in WI, I can imagine that you get a decent amount of snow - brasicas', clover and turnips are good earlier but once it freezes/snows get hard to access and are not as high energy. Corn is going to require fertilizer and at least one spraying - you might be able to get by with no fertilizer and one spraying if you plant beans. If you live in that area talk to a local seed dealer - many of them have some extra seed left over or spilled that you might be able to get for free. Or many have extra seed the companies give away as 'habitat seed' that is not quality enough to sell to farmers but will be just fine for wild life. Hopfully you can take something from that-

Mike


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What is a plot feald? From reading the thread I assume it is a plot field, but you know how far assuming gets you.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Too late now....Next year plant corn and/or sunflowers.

No matter what you plant, it will require some TLC.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> Too late now....Next year plant corn and/or sunflowers.
> 
> No matter what you plant, it will require some TLC.


which is half the fun/reward.

or else clear-cut a few acres of timber, and let ma nature do the rest via natural succession


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the help every one


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There is some late growing crops, but those had to be in the ground earlier than now, we plant red clover (i think) late july\early august. But before you plant you need to apply roundup a couple times weeks before you plant, or the natives will take over.


----------

